# atom.io editor install



## Don_Roberto (Sep 24, 2017)

Hello
i try to install atom.io editor. 

https://github.com/atom/atom/blob/master/docs/build-instructions/freebsd.md
*Requirements*

FreeBSD
pkg install node
pkg install npm
pkg install libgnome-keyring
npm config set python /usr/local/bin/python2 -g to ensure that gyp uses Python 2
*Instructions*
git clone https://github.com/atom/atom
cd atom
script/build



```
# script/build
Node:   v6.11.1
Npm:    v3.10.10
Installing script dependencies
prebuild-install info begin Prebuild-install version 2.2.2
prebuild-install info looking for local prebuild @ prebuilds/leveldown-v1.8.0-node-v48-freebsd-x64.tar.gz                                                                                                                                                                                                                    
prebuild-install info looking for cached prebuild @ /root/.npm/_prebuilds/https-github.com-level-leveldown-releases-download-v1.8.0-leveldown-v1.8.0-node-v48-freebsd-x64.tar.gz                                                                                                                                            
prebuild-install http request GET https://github.com/level/leveldown/releases/download/v1.8.0/leveldown-v1.8.0-node-v48-freebsd-x64.tar.gz                                                                                                                                                                                  
prebuild-install http 404 https://github.com/level/leveldown/releases/download/v1.8.0/leveldown-v1.8.0-node-v48-freebsd-x64.tar.gz                                                                                                                                                                                          
prebuild-install WARN install No prebuilt binaries found (target=6.11.1 runtime=node arch=x64 platform=freebsd)                                                                                                                                                                                                              
gyp ERR! configure error                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    
gyp ERR! stack Error: Can't find Python executable "/usr/bin/python2", you can set the PYTHON env variable.                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
gyp ERR! stack     at failNoPython (/usr/local/lib/node_modules/npm/node_modules/node-gyp/lib/configure.js:449:14)                                                                                                                                                                                                          
gyp ERR! stack     at /usr/local/lib/node_modules/npm/node_modules/node-gyp/lib/configure.js:353:11                                                                                                                                                                                                                          
gyp ERR! stack     at F (/usr/local/lib/node_modules/npm/node_modules/which/which.js:69:16)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
gyp ERR! stack     at E (/usr/local/lib/node_modules/npm/node_modules/which/which.js:81:29)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
gyp ERR! stack     at /usr/local/lib/node_modules/npm/node_modules/which/which.js:90:16                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      
gyp ERR! stack     at /usr/local/lib/node_modules/npm/node_modules/which/node_modules/isexe/index.js:44:5                                                                                                                                                                                                                    
gyp ERR! stack     at /usr/local/lib/node_modules/npm/node_modules/which/node_modules/isexe/access.js:8:5                                                                                                                                                                                                                    
gyp ERR! stack     at FSReqWrap.oncomplete (fs.js:123:15)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    
gyp ERR! System FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        
gyp ERR! command "/usr/local/bin/node" "/usr/local/lib/node_modules/npm/node_modules/node-gyp/bin/node-gyp.js" "rebuild"                                                                                                                                                                                                    
gyp ERR! cwd /usr/home/jento/atom/script/node_modules/leveldown                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              
gyp ERR! node -v v6.11.1                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    
gyp ERR! node-gyp -v v3.4.0                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
gyp ERR! not ok                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              
npm ERR! FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                
npm ERR! argv "/usr/local/bin/node" "/usr/local/bin/npm" "--loglevel=error" "install"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        
npm ERR! node v6.11.1                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        
npm ERR! npm  v3.10.10                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      
npm ERR! code ELIFECYCLE                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             
npm ERR! leveldown@1.8.0 install: `prebuild-install || node-gyp rebuild`                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    
npm ERR! Exit status 1                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      
npm ERR!                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    
npm ERR! Failed at the leveldown@1.8.0 install script 'prebuild-install || node-gyp rebuild'.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                
npm ERR! Make sure you have the latest version of node.js and npm installed.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                
npm ERR! If you do, this is most likely a problem with the leveldown package,                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                
npm ERR! not with npm itself.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                
npm ERR! Tell the author that this fails on your system:
npm ERR!     prebuild-install || node-gyp rebuild
npm ERR! You can get information on how to open an issue for this project with:
npm ERR!     npm bugs leveldown
npm ERR! Or if that isn't available, you can get their info via:
npm ERR!     npm owner ls leveldown
npm ERR! There is likely additional logging output above.

npm ERR! Please include the following file with any support request:
npm ERR!     /usr/home/jento/atom/script/npm-debug.log
child_process.js:504
    throw err;
    ^

Error: Command failed: npm --loglevel=error install
prebuild-install info begin Prebuild-install version 2.2.2
prebuild-install info looking for local prebuild @ prebuilds/leveldown-v1.8.0-node-v48-freebsd-x64.tar.gz
prebuild-install info looking for cached prebuild @ /root/.npm/_prebuilds/https-github.com-level-leveldown-releases-download-v1.8.0-leveldown-v1.8.0-node-v48-freebsd-x64.tar.gz
prebuild-install http request GET https://github.com/level/leveldown/releases/download/v1.8.0/leveldown-v1.8.0-node-v48-freebsd-x64.tar.gz
prebuild-install http 404 https://github.com/level/leveldown/releases/download/v1.8.0/leveldown-v1.8.0-node-v48-freebsd-x64.tar.gz
prebuild-install WARN install No prebuilt binaries found (target=6.11.1 runtime=node arch=x64 platform=freebsd)
gyp ERR! configure error 
gyp ERR! stack Error: Can't find Python executable "/usr/bin/python2", you can set the PYTHON env variable.
gyp ERR! stack     at failNoPython (/usr/local/lib/node_modules/npm/node_modules/node-gyp/lib/configure.js:449:14)
gyp ERR! stack     at /usr/local/lib/node_modules/npm/node_modules/node-gyp/lib/configure.js:353:11
gyp ERR! stack     at F (/usr/local/lib/node_modules/npm/node_modules/which/which.js:69:16)
gyp ERR! stack     at E (/usr/local/lib/node_modules/npm/node_modules/which/which.js:81:29)
gyp ERR! stack     at /usr/local/lib/node_modules/npm/node_modules/which/which.js:90:16
gyp ERR! stack     at /usr/local/lib/node_modules/npm/node_modules/which/node_modules/isexe/index.js:44:5
gyp ERR! stack     at /usr/local/lib/node_modules/npm/node_modules/which/node_modules/isexe/access.js:8:5
gyp ERR! stack     at FSReqWrap.oncomplete (fs.js:123:15)
gyp ERR! System FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE
gyp ERR! command "/usr/local/bin/node" "/usr/local/lib/node_modules/npm/node_modules/node-gyp/bin/node-gyp.js" "rebuild"
gyp ERR! cwd /usr/home/jento/atom/script/node_modules/leveldown
gyp ERR! node -v v6.11.1
gyp ERR! node-gyp -v v3.4.0
gyp ERR! not ok 
npm ERR! FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE
npm ERR! argv "/usr/local/bin/node" "/usr/local/bin/npm" "--loglevel=error" "install"
npm ERR! node v6.11.1
npm ERR! npm  v3.10.10
npm ERR! code ELIFECYCLE

npm ERR! leveldown@1.8.0 install: `prebuild-install || node-gyp rebuild`
npm ERR! Exit status 1
npm ERR! 
npm ERR! Failed at the leveldown@1.8.0 install script 'prebuild-install || node-gyp rebuild'.
npm ERR! Make sure you have the latest version of node.js and npm installed.
npm ERR! If you do, this is most likely a problem with the leveldown package,
npm ERR! not with npm itself.
npm ERR! Tell the author that this fails on your system:
npm ERR!     prebuild-install || node-gyp rebuild
npm ERR! You can get information on how to open an issue for this project with:
npm ERR!     npm bugs leveldown
npm ERR! Or if that isn't available, you can get their info via:
npm ERR!     npm owner ls leveldown
npm ERR! There is likely additional logging output above.

npm ERR! Please include the following file with any support request:
npm ERR!     /usr/home/jento/atom/script/npm-debug.log

    at checkExecSyncError (child_process.js:481:13)
    at Object.execFileSync (child_process.js:501:13)
    at module.exports (/usr/home/jento/atom/script/lib/install-script-dependencies.js:9:16)
    at Object.<anonymous> (/usr/home/jento/atom/script/bootstrap:28:1)
    at Module._compile (module.js:570:32)
    at Object.Module._extensions..js (module.js:579:10)
    at Module.load (module.js:487:32)
    at tryModuleLoad (module.js:446:12)
    at Function.Module._load (module.js:438:3)
    at Module.require (module.js:497:17)
```


----------



## acheron (Sep 24, 2017)

Don_Roberto said:


> gyp ERR! stack Error: Can't find Python executable "/usr/bin/python2", you can set the PYTHON env variable


Have you tried to set the PYTHON env variable ?


----------



## Don_Roberto (Sep 24, 2017)

npm config set python /usr/local/bin/python2 -g 
i get new error msg


```
script/build
Node:   v8.1.4
Npm:    v5.0.4
Installing script dependencies
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/lib/node_modules/npm/node_modules/node-gyp/gyp/gyp_main.py", line 16, in <module>
    sys.exit(gyp.script_main())
  File "/usr/local/lib/node_modules/npm/node_modules/node-gyp/gyp/pylib/gyp/__init__.py", line 545, in script_main
    return main(sys.argv[1:])
  File "/usr/local/lib/node_modules/npm/node_modules/node-gyp/gyp/pylib/gyp/__init__.py", line 538, in main
    return gyp_main(args)
  File "/usr/local/lib/node_modules/npm/node_modules/node-gyp/gyp/pylib/gyp/__init__.py", line 514, in gyp_main
    options.duplicate_basename_check)
  File "/usr/local/lib/node_modules/npm/node_modules/node-gyp/gyp/pylib/gyp/__init__.py", line 130, in Load
    params['parallel'], params['root_targets'])
  File "/usr/local/lib/node_modules/npm/node_modules/node-gyp/gyp/pylib/gyp/input.py", line 2798, in Load
    RemoveLinkDependenciesFromNoneTargets(targets)
  File "/usr/local/lib/node_modules/npm/node_modules/node-gyp/gyp/pylib/gyp/input.py", line 1513, in RemoveLinkDependenciesFromNoneTargets
    if targets[t].get('variables', {}).get('link_dependency', 0):
KeyError: 'deps/breakpad/breakpad.gyp:dump_syms#target'
gyp ERR! configure error 
gyp ERR! stack Error: `gyp` failed with exit code: 1
gyp ERR! stack     at ChildProcess.onCpExit (/usr/local/lib/node_modules/npm/node_modules/node-gyp/lib/configure.js:336:16)
gyp ERR! stack     at emitTwo (events.js:125:13)
gyp ERR! stack     at ChildProcess.emit (events.js:213:7)
gyp ERR! stack     at Process.ChildProcess._handle.onexit (internal/child_process.js:197:12)
gyp ERR! System FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE
gyp ERR! command "/usr/local/bin/node" "/usr/local/lib/node_modules/npm/node_modules/node-gyp/bin/node-gyp.js" "rebuild"
gyp ERR! cwd /usr/home/jento/atom/script/node_modules/minidump
gyp ERR! node -v v8.1.4
gyp ERR! node-gyp -v v3.6.2
gyp ERR! not ok 
npm ERR! code ELIFECYCLE
npm ERR! errno 1
npm ERR! minidump@0.9.0 install: `node-gyp rebuild`
npm ERR! Exit status 1
npm ERR! 
npm ERR! Failed at the minidump@0.9.0 install script.
npm ERR! This is probably not a problem with npm. There is likely additional logging output above.

npm ERR! A complete log of this run can be found in:
npm ERR!     /root/.npm/_logs/2017-09-24T19_24_28_141Z-debug.log
child_process.js:611
    throw err;
    ^

Error: Command failed: npm --loglevel=error install
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/lib/node_modules/npm/node_modules/node-gyp/gyp/gyp_main.py", line 16, in <module>
    sys.exit(gyp.script_main())
  File "/usr/local/lib/node_modules/npm/node_modules/node-gyp/gyp/pylib/gyp/__init__.py", line 545, in script_main
    return main(sys.argv[1:])
  File "/usr/local/lib/node_modules/npm/node_modules/node-gyp/gyp/pylib/gyp/__init__.py", line 538, in main
    return gyp_main(args)
  File "/usr/local/lib/node_modules/npm/node_modules/node-gyp/gyp/pylib/gyp/__init__.py", line 514, in gyp_main
    options.duplicate_basename_check)
  File "/usr/local/lib/node_modules/npm/node_modules/node-gyp/gyp/pylib/gyp/__init__.py", line 130, in Load
    params['parallel'], params['root_targets'])
  File "/usr/local/lib/node_modules/npm/node_modules/node-gyp/gyp/pylib/gyp/input.py", line 2798, in Load
    RemoveLinkDependenciesFromNoneTargets(targets)
  File "/usr/local/lib/node_modules/npm/node_modules/node-gyp/gyp/pylib/gyp/input.py", line 1513, in RemoveLinkDependenciesFromNoneTargets
    if targets[t].get('variables', {}).get('link_dependency', 0):
KeyError: 'deps/breakpad/breakpad.gyp:dump_syms#target'
gyp ERR! configure error 
gyp ERR! stack Error: `gyp` failed with exit code: 1
gyp ERR! stack     at ChildProcess.onCpExit (/usr/local/lib/node_modules/npm/node_modules/node-gyp/lib/configure.js:336:16)
gyp ERR! stack     at emitTwo (events.js:125:13)
gyp ERR! stack     at ChildProcess.emit (events.js:213:7)
gyp ERR! stack     at Process.ChildProcess._handle.onexit (internal/child_process.js:197:12)
gyp ERR! System FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE
gyp ERR! command "/usr/local/bin/node" "/usr/local/lib/node_modules/npm/node_modules/node-gyp/bin/node-gyp.js" "rebuild"
gyp ERR! cwd /usr/home/jento/atom/script/node_modules/minidump
gyp ERR! node -v v8.1.4
gyp ERR! node-gyp -v v3.6.2
gyp ERR! not ok 
npm ERR! code ELIFECYCLE
npm ERR! errno 1
npm ERR! minidump@0.9.0 install: `node-gyp rebuild`
npm ERR! Exit status 1
npm ERR! 
npm ERR! Failed at the minidump@0.9.0 install script.
npm ERR! This is probably not a problem with npm. There is likely additional logging output above.

npm ERR! A complete log of this run can be found in:
npm ERR!     /root/.npm/_logs/2017-09-24T19_24_28_141Z-debug.log

    at checkExecSyncError (child_process.js:588:13)
    at Object.execFileSync (child_process.js:608:13)
    at module.exports (/usr/home/jento/atom/script/lib/install-script-dependencies.js:9:16)
    at Object.<anonymous> (/usr/home/jento/atom/script/bootstrap:28:1)
    at Module._compile (module.js:569:30)
    at Object.Module._extensions..js (module.js:580:10)
    at Module.load (module.js:503:32)
    at tryModuleLoad (module.js:466:12)
    at Function.Module._load (module.js:458:3)
    at Module.require (module.js:513:17)
```


----------



## Don_Roberto (Sep 24, 2017)

/root/.npm/_logs/2017-09-24T19_24_28_141Z-debug.log

end of log

```
25249 silly doParallel update-linked 7924
25250 silly doSerial install 7924
25251 silly install yargs@4.8.1
25252 info lifecycle yargs@4.8.1~install: yargs@4.8.1
25253 silly lifecycle yargs@4.8.1~install: no script for install, continuing
25254 silly install webdriverio@2.4.5
25255 info lifecycle webdriverio@2.4.5~install: webdriverio@2.4.5
25256 silly lifecycle webdriverio@2.4.5~install: no script for install, continuing
25257 silly install tello@1.0.5
25258 info lifecycle tello@1.0.5~install: tello@1.0.5
25259 silly lifecycle tello@1.0.5~install: no script for install, continuing
25260 silly install sync-request@3.0.1
25261 info lifecycle sync-request@3.0.1~install: sync-request@3.0.1
25262 silly lifecycle sync-request@3.0.1~install: no script for install, continuing
25263 silly install standard@8.4.0
25264 info lifecycle standard@8.4.0~install: standard@8.4.0
25265 silly lifecycle standard@8.4.0~install: no script for install, continuing
25266 silly install season@5.3.0
25267 info lifecycle season@5.3.0~install: season@5.3.0
25268 silly lifecycle season@5.3.0~install: no script for install, continuing
25269 silly install pegjs@0.9.0
25270 info lifecycle pegjs@0.9.0~install: pegjs@0.9.0
25271 silly lifecycle pegjs@0.9.0~install: no script for install, continuing
25272 silly install passwd-user@2.1.0
25273 info lifecycle passwd-user@2.1.0~install: passwd-user@2.1.0
25274 silly lifecycle passwd-user@2.1.0~install: no script for install, continuing
25275 silly install npm@5.3.0
25276 info lifecycle npm@5.3.0~install: npm@5.3.0
25277 silly lifecycle npm@5.3.0~install: no script for install, continuing
25278 silly install minidump@0.9.0
25279 info lifecycle minidump@0.9.0~install: minidump@0.9.0
25280 verbose lifecycle minidump@0.9.0~install: unsafe-perm in lifecycle false
25281 verbose lifecycle minidump@0.9.0~install: PATH: /usr/local/lib/node_modules/npm/bin/node-gyp-bin:/usr/home/jento/atom/script/node_modules/minidump/node_modules/.bin:/usr/home/jento/atom/script/node_modules/.bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/root/bin
25282 verbose lifecycle minidump@0.9.0~install: CWD: /usr/home/jento/atom/script/node_modules/minidump
25283 silly lifecycle minidump@0.9.0~install: Args: [ '-c', 'node-gyp rebuild' ]
25284 silly lifecycle minidump@0.9.0~install: Returned: code: 1  signal: null
25285 info lifecycle minidump@0.9.0~install: Failed to exec install script
25286 verbose unlock done using /root/.npm/_locks/staging-dafaf19ba1a999a8.lock for /usr/home/jento/atom/script/node_modules/.staging
25287 warn atom-build-scripts@ No repository field.
25288 warn atom-build-scripts@ No license field.
25289 verbose stack Error: minidump@0.9.0 install: `node-gyp rebuild`
25289 verbose stack Exit status 1
25289 verbose stack     at EventEmitter.<anonymous> (/usr/local/lib/node_modules/npm/lib/utils/lifecycle.js:283:16)
25289 verbose stack     at emitTwo (events.js:125:13)
25289 verbose stack     at EventEmitter.emit (events.js:213:7)
25289 verbose stack     at ChildProcess.<anonymous> (/usr/local/lib/node_modules/npm/lib/utils/spawn.js:40:14)
25289 verbose stack     at emitTwo (events.js:125:13)
25289 verbose stack     at ChildProcess.emit (events.js:213:7)
25289 verbose stack     at maybeClose (internal/child_process.js:897:16)
25289 verbose stack     at Process.ChildProcess._handle.onexit (internal/child_process.js:208:5)
25290 verbose pkgid minidump@0.9.0
25291 verbose cwd /usr/home/jento/atom/script
25292 verbose FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE
25293 verbose argv "/usr/local/bin/node" "/usr/local/bin/npm" "--loglevel=error" "install"
25294 verbose node v8.1.4
25295 verbose npm  v5.0.4
25296 error code ELIFECYCLE
25297 error errno 1
25298 error minidump@0.9.0 install: `node-gyp rebuild`
25298 error Exit status 1
25299 error Failed at the minidump@0.9.0 install script.
25299 error This is probably not a problem with npm. There is likely additional logging output above.
25300 verbose exit [ 1, true ]
```


----------



## acheron (Sep 25, 2017)

This is the error I have:

```
Error: Failed to find Electron v1.6.0 for freebsd-x64 at https://github.com/electron/electron/releases/download/v1.6.0/chromedriver-v2.21-freebsd-x64.zip
```


----------



## quamenzullo (May 25, 2018)

Sorry for this late answer, but if anyone is looking for informations about this issue: electron and hence atom and some other applications do not support FreeBSD at the moment, sadly, but there is a bounty and some news about porting electron to FreeBSD:

https://www.bountysource.com/issues/29075473-add-freebsd-support-to-electron
https://github.com/electron/electron/issues/3797
https://github.com/yzgyyang/freebsd-ports-electron


----------



## Lamia (May 28, 2019)

Electron lands in FreeBSD - https://www.freshports.org/devel/electron4.
The pkgs, like atom, will soon be available.


----------



## dbdemon (Mar 25, 2021)

Lamia said:


> Electron lands in FreeBSD - https://www.freshports.org/devel/electron4.
> The pkgs, like atom, will soon be available.


You would think so! While there is an electron pkg, and it's nearly two years later, I don't think there is an atom pkg for FreeBSD yet?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2021)

There was; editors/atom but it got removed because it depended on Python 2.7.


----------



## dbdemon (Mar 26, 2021)

SirDice said:


> There was; editors/atom but it got removed because it depended on Python 2.7.


I see! But looking at the current build instructions, it says the Python requirement is:


> Python 2.6.x, 2.7.x or 3.5+


So I tried building it, but my build-fu is not strong enough yet ...

Using the source code for atom-1.55.0:

```
$ export PYTHON=/usr/local/bin/python3.7
$ script/build
Node:    v15.10.0
Npm:    v6.14.8
Python:    v3.7.9
Installing script dependencies
node:internal/process/promises:245
          triggerUncaughtException(err, true /* fromPromise */);
          ^

GotError [HTTPError]: Response code 404 (Not Found) for [URL]https://github.com/electron/electron/releases/download/v6.1.12/chromedriver-v6.1.12-freebsd-x64.zip[/URL]
```
I tried "pkg install electron7" and "pkg install chromium", but neither helped.


----------



## quamenzullo (Mar 27, 2021)

Hello @dbdaemon, wouldn't this help you? I haven't tried myself, but it looks like the update to 1.55 is only 13 days old today, and there's an available package in the releases page.


----------



## dbdemon (Mar 28, 2021)

quamenzullo said:


> Hello @dbdaemon, wouldn't this help you? I haven't tried myself, but it looks like the update to 1.55 is only 13 days old today, and there's an available package in the releases page.


Thank you for this. I've had a go with it, but you have to go back to release 1.44 for an actual package, as the later releases only include the source code AFAICT. 

So I did "pkg install" of version 1.44. The installation itself didn't seem to throw up any problems. I noticed it pulled in Python 2.7, but oh well. However, attempting to actually run atom gives me:


```
$ atom
ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libopenh264.so.5" not found, required by "atom"
```
I'm running FreeBSD 12.2, which appears to have a /usr/local/lib/libopenh264.so.6, but no ".5".

```
# pkg info -lx openh264
openh264-2.1.1,2:
....
    /usr/local/lib/libopenh264.a
    /usr/local/lib/libopenh264.so
    /usr/local/lib/libopenh264.so.2.1.1
    /usr/local/lib/libopenh264.so.6
....
```
So I suppose I need an older version of openh264.

Is there an easy way to do that? I suppose it would mean a downgrade, as I probably couldn't have both versions installed at the same time?


----------



## quamenzullo (Mar 28, 2021)

dbdemon said:


> Thank you for this. I've had a go with it, but you have to go back to release 1.44 for an actual package, as the later releases only include the source code AFAICT.
> 
> So I did "pkg install" of version 1.44. The installation itself didn't seem to throw up any problems. I noticed it pulled in Python 2.7, but oh well. However, attempting to actually run atom gives me:
> 
> ...


I am no expert at this all, but this library version problem is certainly because the .5 version was the one available at the time the 1.44 was released. I don't know how but wouldn't either try to downgrade a library. Other can tell you better than me on that matter. Another drawback I would expect is that once you have solved that problem, you might stumble upon other outdated requirements and might have to downgrade several libraries (worse!).

I cannot test it, but I see the latest version (1.55) provides the source code, what actually looks like a port's directory (in editors/atom). Maybe you could try to 
`make install` it, and see what happens?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 28, 2021)

dbdemon said:


> So I did "pkg install" of version 1.44.


That package was linked to old versions of various dependencies. You can't expect it to work on a recent system.


----------



## dbdemon (Mar 29, 2021)

SirDice said:


> You can't expect it to work on a recent system.


Yes, I was afraid of that.


quamenzullo said:


> Another drawback I would expect is that once you have solved that problem, you might stumble upon other outdated requirements and might have to downgrade several libraries (worse!).


Yes, that would not be a total surprise, if so.

So I think that means running the old version is not really practical.



quamenzullo said:


> I cannot test it, but I see the latest version (1.55) provides the source code, what actually looks like a port's directory (in editors/atom). Maybe you could try to
> `make install` it, and see what happens?


Yes, I did try that as well, but:


> # make install clean
> make: "/root/src/FreeBSD-Atom-1.55.0/editors/atom/Makefile" line 66: Cannot open /root/src/FreeBSD-Atom-1.55.0/editors/atom/../../devel/electron6/Makefile.version


So it's expecting me to have the electron6 source code, but no mention of that in the README.md .... A bit of a mess! 
But the README is referencing this repo (which has no updates in 3 years) in the "Credits":








						GitHub - prash-wghats/Electron-VSCode-Atom-For-FreeBSD: Electron, VSCode, Atom & LightTable port for FreeBSD
					

Electron, VSCode, Atom & LightTable port for FreeBSD - GitHub - prash-wghats/Electron-VSCode-Atom-For-FreeBSD: Electron, VSCode, Atom & LightTable port for FreeBSD




					github.com


----------



## quamenzullo (Apr 2, 2021)

Sorry, I have missed your answer.

The lack of software one would want to use (like atom) made it too difficult for me to use FreeBSD as a desktop OS (and I regret it deeply). I think your best chance is to open an issue at FreeBSD-atom's repo, to ask how to `make` the latest version (and maybe, why there is no package at the moment etc.).


----------



## dbdemon (May 31, 2021)

quamenzullo said:


> Sorry, I have missed your answer.
> 
> The lack of software one would want to use (like atom) made it too difficult for me to use FreeBSD as a desktop OS (and I regret it deeply). I think your best chance is to open an issue at FreeBSD-atom's repo, to ask how to `make` the latest version (and maybe, why there is no package at the moment etc.).


I was too distracted/lazy/shy to do that, but nevertheless there is now a downaloadable package there for v1.56.0 - and it works!

It still depends on the EOL'ed Python 2.7 package which apparently could be removed from the pkg repo any time, but it's still there, so all is well for now.


----------

